

MySQL base64 encoding/decoding functions - omakase
http://wi-fizzle.com/downloads/base64.sql

======
st3fan
It's pretty nice to be able to do this from stored procedures, but from a
performance point of view, wouldn't it make more sense to write it in a couple
of lines of C? MySQL does support pluggable functions right?

~~~
newt0311
If I remember correctly (and I probably don't), the C function support is a
bit iffy.

